# 3 gpu clients with ATI on one monitor?



## Wile E (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok, I followed the instructions to get my 4870X2 into the fray with both cores, but I can't get my 4870 into the mix no matter what I do. CCC won't let me fake a 3rd display (which is how I got the second instance running), so what are my other options? And does Crossfire being off or on make a difference?


----------



## thraxed (Jun 20, 2009)

Go buy a $5 dollar monitor from the thrift shop and hook it up, or a tv, using an s-video cable will work too.  Though I'm sure ya could probably find something that dummy's a tv signal for an s-video cable.  There has to be a monitor enabled for each card in cc for ya to fold on it.  Crossfire or OCing your card will not affect your fold times.


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Ok, I followed the instructions to get my 4870X2 into the fray with both cores, but I can't get my 4870 into the mix no matter what I do. CCC won't let me fake a 3rd display (which is how I got the second instance running), so what are my other options? And does Crossfire being off or on make a difference?



I ran into this problem years ago with my 1950s, and never found a solid fix (although, before you could enable multi-display even without another monitor just fine).


Only "workaround" I came up with is a bit of a PITA . . . I'm guessing the method would be similar with 3 monitors.  Make sure, first, that WIN is displaying to your 1st and 2nd . . . then, open up display properties, select "extend display onto . . ." - now, _before_ you hit apply, position the mouse over the 'apply' button, remove the cable from your primary display output (which will kill the display for the moment), and install it onto your (3rd) card's #1 . . . then, click your left mouse button (enabling extended display), and hopefully you should now see your monitor turn back on . . . swap the cables back around, and you should be able to get 2-3 (or more) GPU clients working.


As to crossfire - a long time ago, it didn't make any difference if it was enabled or not . . . although, I think in some cases it does hurt overall GPU client performance.  I found everything ran it's best when left disabled.


----------

